# Mắt bỏng rát có thể là dấu hiệu của những vấn đề sức khỏe nghiêm trọng



## MoonLight (25/6/18)

Đừng chủ quan nếu thấy mắt bỏng rát vì nó đang ngầm báo cho bạn biết đôi mắt của bạn có thể gặp một vài vấn đề sức khỏe.

Đỏ mắt, ngứa mắt… là những vấn đề sức khỏe về mắt khiến chúng ta phải đau đầu. Thật không may có một vấn đề còn khủng khiếp hơn cả hai tình trạng trên mà buộc chúng ta phải để ý chăm sóc cho đôi mắt nhiều hơn, đó là hiện tượng mắt bỏng rát. Nếu còn băn khoăn chưa biết nó là dấu hiệu của bệnh gì thì đây sẽ là những câu trả lời dành cho bạn.

*Khô mắt*
Khô mắt không chỉ khiến bạn cảm thấy mắt "khô khan" khó chịu mà còn có cảm giác mắt bỏng rát kéo dài cả ngày. Mắt khô được hiểu là đôi mắt của bạn không đủ ẩm do thiếu lượng nước mắt cần thiết hoặc tuyến lệ có vấn đề. Khi đó, các đầu dây thần kinh nhạy cảm trong giác mạc sẽ bị kích ứng và dẫn đến hiện tượng mắt bỏng rát. Bên cạnh tình trạng này, bạn còn có nguy cơ đối mặt với các triệu chứng khác như ngứa ngáy, đau nhức, nhạy cảm với ánh sáng…




​*Dị ứng*
Dị ứng có thể gây ra cảm giác bỏng rát do bạn mắc phải một chứng bệnh được gọi là viêm kết mạc dị ứng. Viêm kết mạc dị ứng xảy ra khi mắt có phản ứng bài xích quá mức với một số chất độc hại hoặc mẫn cảm với cơ thể bạn. Khi đó, phản xạ tự nhiên của hệ miễn dịch là tạo ra các kháng thể được gọi là immunoglobulin di chuyển đến các tế bào khác nhau trong cơ thể, kích thích chúng giải phóng các chất gây dị ứng ra ngoài. Đó là nguyên nhân sâu xa khiến đôi mắt bạn bỏng rát khó chịu.




​*Mắc dị vật trong mắt*
Mắt là bộ phận cực kỳ nhạy cảm, do vậy, nó rất dễ bị tấn công bởi các dị vật. Dị vật này có thể là bụi bẩn, phấn hoa, lông thú cưng, thậm chí là sữa rửa mặt, kem dưỡng da, mĩ phẩm… bạn lỡ tay làm vương vào mắt trong lúc sử dụng. Chúng có thể cọ xát gây ra các vết xước cực kỳ nhỏ trong mắt kèm theo cảm giác bỏng rát, riêng các loại chất hóa học độc hại có trong mỹ phẩm có thể khiến giác mạc bị kích ứng. Nếu phải đi ra ngoài đường, bạn nên dùng kính chắn bụi và phải hết sức cẩn thận khi sử dụng các loại mĩ phẩm để tránh dây vào mắt.




​*Viêm mi mắt*
Đôi mắt của bạn có thể bỏng rát khó chịu do viêm mi mắt. Chứng bệnh này khiến mi mắt sưng đỏ, ngứa ngáy, đau rát. Đây là bộ phận thường xuyên tiếp xúc với giác mạc, do vậy, giác mạc của bạn cũng không thể tránh khỏi bị cọ xát và nóng rát như lửa đốt. Viêm mi mắt có thể là hệ quả do bị nhiễm trùng trên mi mắt, dị ứng với đồ trang điểm, tuyến lệ bị tắc nghẽn, mắt thiếu ẩm… Nếu không may mắc phải chứng bệnh này, bạn hãy ngay lập tức đi khám sớm nhất có thể để tránh tình trạng bệnh tiến triển nặng hơn, gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng.

*Mắt bị "cháy nắng"*
Không chỉ làn da, đôi mắt của chúng ta cũng có thể bị cháy nắng. Một báo cáo đăng trên tạp chí của Hiệp hội Y khoa Mỹ đã chỉ ra rằng, chỉ cần một lượng nhỏ ánh sáng mặt trời cũng có thể làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển tổn thương mắt như mộng thịt và thoái hóa kết mạc, đục thủy tinh thể, nếu không được điều trị sẽ gây mù mắt.

Nếu thường xuyên tiếp xúc với tia UV độc hại cường độ cao, các mô mắt sẽ bị tổn thương và bạn có thể mắc chứng "tuyết mù" hay còn gọi là photokeratitis (viêm giác mạc ánh nắng). Chứng bệnh này có thể làm tổn thương giác mạc và kết mạc, dẫn đến một loạt triệu chứng như bỏng rát, đau nhức, giảm thị lực hoặc mất thị lực tạm thời… Để ngăn ngừa mắc viêm giác mạc ánh nắng, bạn hãy chú ý che chắn cho đôi mắt khi phải ra ngoài giữa trời nắng, hạn chế dụi mắt hay tiếp xúc với bức xạ mạnh từ điện thoại, máy tính ngay khi vừa đi nắng về.




​_Nguồn: Self_​


----------

